# Quick Question about future S3 updates...



## strykes (Dec 28, 2011)

I have just rooted and bootloader unlocked my Verizon S3 and I am curious if it's safe to accept future OTAs if I stay on stock?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

strykes said:


> I have just rooted and bootloader unlocked my Verizon S3 and I am curious if it's safe to accept future OTAs if I stay on stock?


At best your bootloader will no longer be unlocked and potentially not unlockable again for a while if ever due to patches that most likely closed the previous way to unlock. Could also make the device unusable without flashing back to stock again and you would be back to the way verizon gave you the device.

At worse, you'll screw it up so bad you'll have an unusable phone.


----------



## strykes (Dec 28, 2011)

I see. So I will stick to using ROMs and if I ever want OTAs I will just have to go back to stock and unrooted and such. Thanks for the quick answers.


----------

